# Αγγελίες > [Προσφορά / Ζήτηση Εργασίας] >  >  ΗΛΕΚΤΡΟΝΙΚΟΣ

## ds electronics

ΖΗΤΑΩ ΤΕΧΝΙΚΟ ΗΛΕΚΤΡΟΝΙΚΟ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΕΞΥΠΗΡΕΤΕΙ ΟΤΑΝ ΧΡΕΙΑΖΕΤΑΙ ΠΕΛΑΤΕΣ ΣΤΗΝ ΠΕΡΙΟΧΗ ΤΗΣ ΚΑΛΙΘΕΑΣ.
Η ΠΛΗΡΩΜΗ ΘΑ ΓΙΝΕΤΑΙ ΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΚΑΘΕ ΕΠΙΣΚΕΨΗ ΠΟΥ ΘΑ ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΟΠΟΙΕΊΤΑΙ ΟΤΑΝ ΚΑΙ ΕΦΟΣΟΝ ΧΡΕΙΆΖΕΤΑΙ ΚΑΤΟΠΙΝ ΡΑΝΤΕΒΟΥ.
ΟΠΟΙΟΣ ΕΝΔΙΑΦΕΡΕΤΑΙ ΑΣ ΕΠΙΚΟΙΝΩΝΗΣΕΙ ΜΑΖΙ ΜΟΥ. ΔΕΝ ΑΦΟΡΑ ΜΟΝΙΜΗ ΕΡΓΑΣΙΑ ΑΛΛΑ ΠΕΡΙΣΤΑΣΙΑΚΗ.
Η ΓΝΩΣΗ ΓΙΑ ΤΟ ΠΡΟΙΟΝ ΠΟΥ ΘΑ ΓΙΝΕΤΑΙ Η ΕΠΙΣΚΕΥΗ ΘΑ ΠΡΟΣΦΕΡΕΤΑΙ ΑΠΟ ΕΜΕΝΑ.


ΑΝΤΩΝΗΣ ΖΑΧΑΡΙΟΥΔΑΚΗΣ

----------

